# Milling Machine Vise , 4", VA-4 by VERTEX



## jjtgrinder

I am considering the purchase of this vise after looking at several different vises.  
The vise is a "VERTEX VA-4" four inch vise with the down force locking feature like the Kurt vises.

I would like to know of anyone who has had experience with Vertex vises of this type.


----------



## PurpLev

A quick online search brought up some reviews which seems favorable which go inline with my personal experience of the Vertex rotary table which is pretty nice , but I was not able to see any online stores carrying the vise.

where do you see this vise available?


----------



## jjtgrinder

PurpLev said:


> A quick online search brought up some reviews which seems favorable which go inline with my personal experience of the Vertex rotary table which is pretty nice , but I was not able to see any online stores carrying the vise.
> 
> where do you see this vise available?


***********
The vise is for sale by a vendor on ebay, "POWERTOOLS4LESS". 

Do a search for vertex vise then click on seller and view all the offerings they have.

jtg


----------



## jjtgrinder

Here are some photos of the vise.








I am happy with the vise thus far. Preliminary examination is very favorable. One nice thing I like is the pre-cut key slots on the vise bottom.  Very Nice.
I will check the various accuracy parameters and post those later. jtgrinder


----------



## GaryK

Looks great!


----------



## PurpLev

looks good. what were you using prior to this one? I'm curious how it compares to other vises. I think Vertex makes nice things for an affordable price range.


----------



## jjtgrinder

PurpLev said:


> looks good. what were you using prior to this one? I'm curious how it compares to other vises. I think Vertex makes nice things for an affordable price range.


**********
Using a small "tool maker" vise that I bought from SHAR.  Not really comparable, a totally different vise type.
That's why I bought this one. Needed a bigger vise for better holding of larger parts.
Bought this one after reading the bad reviews of the import vises from various tool companies.
I know it's not a KURT, but for the money it looks good.

I am going to get out the Bestest indicator and check it out soon.

Jtgrinder


----------



## jjtgrinder

Spud said:


> PowerTool4less , note no "s"


Thank You, you are correct!


----------



## ronboult

Hi
Purchased this vice just before Xmas from my local supplier to go with the new Sieg SX3.
When cleaning up before use I noticed that the removable jaws did not tighten up parallel.
Investigation showed that the faces of the fixed & movable jaws were also not parallel.

They had tried to fix it (presumably at the factory) by centre punching both the fixed & movable jaws at one end in an attempt to expand the metal and make the fitted jaws closer to parallel. The punching was not immediately visible because it was behind the replacable jaws. I got no real response from the distributor but they replaced the vice and the replacement vice is OK. It is not a Kurt or import but will more than meet my hobby requirements
Ron


----------



## GaryK

jjtgrinder said:


> Here are some photos of the vise.
> 
> 
> I am happy with the vise thus far. Preliminary examination is very favorable. One nice thing I like is the pre-cut key slots on the vise bottom.  Very Nice.
> I will check the various accuracy parameters and post those later. jtgrinder




Can you look and see if it has an ACME lead screw? 

Thanks,
Gary


----------



## jjtgrinder

GaryK said:


> Can you look and see if it has an ACME lead screw?
> 
> Thanks,
> Gary



*************************

YES I will, let you know something tomorrow.  I have just about finished some keys for the vise.  I have been preoccupied with some other activities outside the shop, getting the garden plowed and disked. Had to work on the plow, then the tractor , then the disc, then the trailer crane to lift the disk and so forth on and off the trailer.


----------



## jjtgrinder

GaryK said:


> Can you look and see if it has an ACME lead screw?
> 
> Thanks,
> Gary


************************

I looked at the vise screw, it is not an ACME screw thread.  I was not able to measure it, looks to be a large fine thread.  I will try to find the time to do a tear-down and make some pictures.  I can tell you that when I made the keys for the vise, the stock i used was very close tolerance material. I had the vise "dialed in" with respect to the mill axes.  I used my best parallel in the vise to support the stock.  The keys had to be cut down to 12mm for the portion of the key that will engage the mill table slots.  The keys came out very close in tolerance from one end to the other.  This tells me that the vise is not grossly problematic.  I have not taken the time to get out the "Bestest"  to check it over real good. But i will as soon as I get some other chores completed.


----------



## GaryK

jjtgrinder said:


> ************************
> 
> I looked at the vise screw, it is not an ACME screw thread.  I was not able to measure it, looks to be a large fine thread.  I will try to find the time to do a tear-down and make some pictures.  I can tell you that when I made the keys for the vise, the stock i used was very close tolerance material. I had the vise "dialed in" with respect to the mill axes.  I used my best parallel in the vise to support the stock.  The keys had to be cut down to 12mm for the portion of the key that will engage the mill table slots.  The keys came out very close in tolerance from one end to the other.  This tells me that the vise is not grossly problematic.  I have not taken the time to get out the "Bestest"  to check it over real good. But i will as soon as I get some other chores completed.



Thanks! I've noticed lately that they have started using regular screws on vises. I've always thought that acme were better since the thickness of the teeth would allow the to last a lot longer. 
Don't go through the trouble of testing your vise on my account. I've actually just ordered a vise last night.

Thanks,
Gary


----------



## GaryK

Before I ordered my vise I asked them if it had an acme leadscrew, and they said it did. That's why I ordered it.

Just got it today, and just a regular screw not acme! Back it goes.


----------



## PurpLev

GaryK said:


> Before I ordered my vise I asked them if it had an acme leadscrew, and they said it did. That's why I ordered it.
> 
> Just got it today, and just a regular screw not acme! Back it goes.



which vise did you order Gary?


----------



## GaryK

PurpLev said:


> which vise did you order Gary?



The Grizzly 5" premium.


----------



## jjtgrinder

Here are some pictures of the vise parts , I took it apart and cleaned everything.  The only modification I did was use a dremel tool with the proper size "ball" grind stone to polish the area that the "half-ball" engages. Dabbed some grease on the half ball, lubricated everything with way oil, and put it all back together. All the parts were accurately ground as best I could tell using my mics.


----------

